

Pilot's Spilt Coffee Helps Trigger False Terrorist  - jcr
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/aerospace/aviation/fate-is-almost-the-hunter-united-airlines-pilots-spilt-coffee-helps-trigger-false-terrorist-alert-

======
jcr
I'm not sure the claim (title) is entirely accurate since human error
definitely plays a part in the problem.

The mentioned WSJ article is here:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870367590457606...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703675904576064112406869284.html)

